# Plastic sled vs deer cart. Which one?



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

I use a sled but thats only because i can attach it to my ATV. Cant see me attaching a game cart to an ATV.:smile: But the sleds will wear out; just a FYI.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

just used a deer cart for the first time the other nite. in the woods, it kept tipping over sideways everytime we hit something. had to go around every little obstacle & it needed to be almost perfectly balanced. imo, it was more trouble than it was worth. once out of the woods, it was better, but still tippy. i'm going to get a sled & try that, but the deer cart didn't seem to be the answer.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I use a cheap kids plastic sled to drag our deer out and it works great!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Are u people girls or something?


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


haha +1 all I need is good traction from my boots to pull one


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

> Are u people girls or something?


Agreed. I use a rope, and thats not even necessary. I feel that having a heck of a time dragging a big ol buck out of the woods is a big part of the experience of the hunt.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I killed a deer Saturday about a mile back most of it down a closed road. So I called the game warden to ask if he would open the gate. He did not answer so I went to his house and asked him. So he came and unlocked the gate and we drove in and got it. That beat both the cart and sled!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I will just drag mine if it's just a few hundred yards. I do have access to a cart and use it whenever I have a long drag! It's a Cabelas Magnum and it rolls great over 12" logs and other debris.


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Ai HAVE BOTH just got a cabelas magnum game cart,I weight 240 lbs an my brother pulled me around the yard pretty much no problem.
I'll let u know tommorrow I hope.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


You boys got no 300 lb deer to drag?


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

You need a good cart like the cabelas magnum. There are many cheap ones out there that are a nightmare. They sit too high and are too narrow. They tip easy. It is tough to drag a 220-250lb dressed deer a good mile through the stuff I hunt. Its not easy with a cart either but much easier.


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

Get both...they will both come in handy when the time comes.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

I dragged deer a mile out of a swamp for several years. Then one year I said to my wife, honey I think I should get a game cart. Last Sunday I rolled a buck 1 1/4 out of a river bottom. I can testify that rolling is much better than dragging.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


No, not a girl, just fat and out of shape. I have also learned to work smarter, not harder.:wink: 

I have a cart and will not drag another deer unless it ends up within a few yards of where I can drive my truck. I have never had troubles with it tipping sideways and can go over some pretty good sized stuff if necassary. I usually try to go around the stuff...I would if I was dragging a deer. I have used a sled also, but that was in the snow...it worked great. A cart wouldn't have worked in the 16" of snow. If buying a cart, DON'T buy one with plastic wheels. A guy I work with did and has had to replace both wheels.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the dead sled from Sportsman's Guide...It works well once you get everything trssed up right...Makes dragging up hill out of the creek bottom much easier...I will say it can be a PIA if you have to go sideways on a hill because gravity takes over, but I think that would be the case with any hauling device...
I agree with the work smarter not harder comment....That comes with age...Nothing to prove here that happens when you have a succesful shot on a deer.:wink:


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

To old to drag bare ground and moved up about 7yrs ago to the following set-up........


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Kpap21 said:


> Agreed. I use a rope, and thats not even necessary. I feel that having a heck of a time dragging a big ol buck out of the woods is a big part of the experience of the hunt.


It would be easier with a sled, that said, I agree 100% with you. I had two down the other week down a hill...not an easy drag. The landowner offered up the atv, and I said 

"no thank you, this is part of the experience." I shot a good buck the other day and enjoyed every single second of the drag up (no lie) a 30 degree incline. The brakes I took gave me time to look at the buck even more.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


I am guessing you haven't killed any BIG deer yet, or have to drag more than one out of the woods on the same day.
Or worse yet, kill one during the late season and have the rack in your hand instead of on the deer's head! lol


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


I call it taking care of my back.


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a Cabelas cart. It works well on level ground. Going over a small log or rocky uneven terrain will cause the cart to tip pretty easily. Overall, I wasn't impressed with using a cart.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Hands down cart!!! I only hunt public where 4wheelers are not aloud. I also am guilty of taking long walks. Deer carts to me are worth EVERY penny!!! Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

We piled 3 on a cart and rolled them a mile (according to the GPS) back to the truck. I'm REALLY glad we didn't have to drag them all. Also used the cart to get 2 bucks (1 each day on consecutive days) up hill for 3/4 mile. Of course you could do it without a cart, but why. WAY easier than dragging, and we just have the $70 cheapy from Cabelas. The only modification is my buddy made a longer handle out of conduit and bolted it on.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have both and the cart always gets the nod, unless snow is on the ground.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Depends on terrain & size of deer.

Rope (and maybe sled) if there are obstacles. If you're pulling a big deer with rope, it's best to have a fairly thick (and lightweight) soft rope with handles (rope loops) on both ends. You can simply tie around neck and (antlers.) Then just grab both ends and pull as you lean / walk forward. If you have a buddy, that's even better.

Cart obviously works best on trails. I actually use a dolly with a few tie-down straps. The one I'm using in this photo is not as good as if it had two handles on either side. (and not a loop) Pulling it actually hits you in the "tail." Pushing it actually worked better.

Rope is a lot easier to pack. I usually drop my gear back at the truck before dragging. (and I change into my "recon" clothing too) Depending on the location, this can ensure you have waited long enough before pursuing tracking....

This photo was the first of three deer I had taken this year. (October 6'th.) I rope dragged it to the trail, then rolled it out the last 1000 yards to my Jeep. The dolly sure saves the deer on wear and tear when you're taking it out on a gravel / sandy road. (no ATV's allowed here) ~ Also, notice the pneumatic (air) tires..... Way better than hard ones.

Couldn't believe how easy it was to get it out. First time ever, I never even worked up a sweat. (Felt more like I was watching and not doing.) Aso notice the thick soft blue drag rope. (I used it to tie tie the deer so it wouldn't slip.) The other black strap kept the belly closed. ~IDidn't want the heart/liver (inside, in plastic zip-lock bags) to fall out.

It was the first year I ever tried "rolling out deer" instead of using brute force the whole way..... I should have tried this long ago. (The other method: Using the right sled, with a deer strapped in properly) makes dragging much easier too! But it's not as easy as on wheels. But both save the hide. ~ _"As you get older, you become wiser!"_

And no, this wasn't a big deer. I just get tired of dragging and leaving a signature trail for other hunters to see. ~I see no point in showing others exactly where I get my deer.........


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

We use both, but lately we've been using the plastic sled more than the cart. One of those deep, thick, deep sleds, like for yard work. Won't tip over and we've actually floated a deer across the creek in it!


----------



## icefisher (Sep 30, 2011)

My friend and I rolled a nice buck out of the woods last week on a cart. Probably 1 1/2 miles in and had to come up a steep draw. Even with the cart and two guys, it was tough. That got me thinking about buying a pack frame and simply quartering the deer in the woods and packing it out on my back, or just loading the bagged quarters on the cart. I've used the cart five times this year, but never on as big of a deer or for that great of distance, all hills. Any of you guys use this method?


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

the cart is the best way to go. picking the wrong cart though and i would rather drag. i have been using a cart that the cabellas magnum was designed from for over 20 years. it is the only way to go. plenty wide and low to resist tipping, plenty long for good weight distrubution and pulling. its long enough that two people can use it as a gurney to carry it over the ruffest terrain. the others i see are either to tall, narrow, short, or have small wheels.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Kpap21 said:


> Agreed. I use a rope, and thats not even necessary. I feel that having a heck of a time dragging a big ol buck out of the woods is a big part of the experience of the hunt.


xx2


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

To anyway who says why use a cart or sled, if you drag a deer through thick nasty stuff the hide can get torn apart. This has happened to me a few times and I couldn't use the hide for a mount. I like sleds because they are cheap and light, but when I have used others' carts I try to use ratchet straps to hold the deer on the cart securely.


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

Some of you guys must be young whipper snappers...... I like the easy way out.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Kpap21 said:


> Agreed. I use a rope, and thats not even necessary. I feel that having a heck of a time dragging a big ol buck out of the woods is a big part of the experience of the hunt.


so how far do i need to drag one to get the full enjoyment of my hunt?:wink: 
if i only have a 100 yard drag, do i head away from the truck for a 1/2 mile then turn around and go back so i can get a better experience?:wink:

obviously some of you have never dragged a 250 pound whitetail out of a nasty thick area by youself and trying to put that sucker by yourself in a full size truck bed isnt the easiest thing either. anything to make it easier is really appreciated and extra help is nice as well. but when you dont have extra help and are limited on time, then a cart or sled is a great device to have.

i use a Big game cart. it was the first one i ever bought and it works great as long as im on pretty level ground and going down hill. going up hill is a little tricky due to the cart wants to roll backwards. i find its great to transport not only deer, but if your going into an arrea to set stands, you can use it to haul climbing sticks, stands, packs and whatever else you need.

Tony


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Baldona523 said:


> To anyway who says why use a cart or sled, if you drag a deer through thick nasty stuff the hide can get torn apart. This has happened to me a few times and I couldn't use the hide for a mount. I like sleds because they are cheap and light, but when I have used others' carts I try to use ratchet straps to hold the deer on the cart securely.


Exactly. I hunt with a climber. Depending on temp and other factors speed is essential in getting one out. Not including you will ruin the cape by dragging.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I bought a Cabelas Super Mag cart a few years back and it works great if the brush is not too thick. I have one of the thick poly sled things that you can wrap around a deer for dragging if a cart won't work. Anything is better than brute force. I like it when I get one at home and can drive the tractor and loader right up to it. If I want a work out I'll go to the gym.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Girl-I don't think so...Old & grey & a "little" smarter. use a cart now & if snow, sled works great...


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

*Over the shoulders is both messy & DANGEROUS by today's standards!*


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Used my buddy's game cart to haul two deer out last year about 3/4 mi each. A cart is on my "to get" list. If you get the deer centered good over the wheels, they are great.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the Cabelas magnum cart and love it. I also have one of the other (don't remember the name brand) but it has the narrow wheel base and sits kinda high...it sucks! It turns over all the time and is a PITA. The cabelas magnum has a wider wheel base and ditributes the weight more evenly... You should definitely consider this one!


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Kpap21 said:


> Agreed. I use a rope, and thats not even necessary. I feel that having a heck of a time dragging a big ol buck out of the woods is a big part of the experience of the hunt.


I'll use a cart or sled and by the time you drag your buck out, you'll be a couple two three beers behind :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

DCStudent said:


> I'll use a cart or sled and by the time you drag your buck out, you'll be a couple two three beers behind :darkbeer: :wink:


 You got that right! They will be the first ones to be making an appointment to see the doctor for a bad back!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Carts are great but can be limited by terrain, ive used ropes, carts, sleds, ATVs, my hands, a bobcat, even quartered and packed out

do what you have to do to get the deer out. when youre 2 miles back and shoot a deer that weights more than you, youre going to need some type of mechanical advantage


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm usually hunting 1.5-2 miles back in the nastiest stuff I can set up in so game carts are my friend!! I have a couple. My favorite is my first which has just one wheel and looks like a long set of chopper forks. That thing will go anywhere!!


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to agree with TauntoHawk... in the fact that carts can be limited by terrain. If you are on flat ground they are awesome. If you have lots of obstacles such as fallen trees, rocks or whatever... it can be a pain in the AZZ but still beats draggin'! The part I don't like about a cart is trying to get a 200# plus deer up a freakin' hill in a cart! Gravity takes over... the cart with the deer wants to go down hill while you are trying to go up hill while holding the weight! THAT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

WUD DUK said:


> I have to agree with TauntoHawk... in the fact that carts can be limited by terrain. If you are on flat ground they are awesome. If you have lots of obstacles such as fallen trees, rocks or whatever... it can be a pain in the AZZ but still beats draggin'! The part I don't like about a cart is trying to get a 200# plus deer up a freakin' hill in a cart! Gravity takes over... the cart with the deer wants to go down hill while you are trying to go up hill while holding the weight! THAT SUCKS!!!!


I wheeled my big Iowa buck up some pretty big hills last year. It beat dragging the SOB up the hills. I just didn't let go!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Has nothing to do with being a "girl". Age, stature, health and fitness level play a part.
I agree "*work smarter, not harder".*
After my last several hundred yard drag out of a creek bottom, I'm considering one or the other too.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Mallardbreath said:


> I wheeled my big Iowa buck up some pretty big hills last year. It beat dragging the SOB up the hills. I just didn't let go!


 Do that several times a season and it will build your arms up! LOL ... and yep, it still beats dragging:thumbs_up


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a system for getting a deer, including a really big deer, out of the woods AND into the back of the truck solo?


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

lc12 said:


> I am guessing you haven't killed any BIG deer yet, or have to drag more than one out of the woods on the same day.
> Or worse yet, kill one during the late season and have the rack in your hand instead of on the deer's head! lol


I'm guessing the same thing. Tell us how girly you feel the first time you down a 250# buck and have to drag him solo out of some steep terrain and creek bottoms.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I turned 55 last month... I built this game cart two years ago and it makes me feel young again:thumbs_up


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Mallardbreath said:


> I wheeled my big Iowa buck up some pretty big hills last year. It beat dragging the SOB up the hills. I just didn't let go!


Haha. Oh man, if you had to go downhill you could just jump on the cart with the deer and ride it down! Sounds like the next Johnny Knoxville stunt!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a cart and it can be a pain to use in snow or mud....always wants to tip or sink in the muck(deer dont always die on solid ground)....I'm thinking of getting one of the "Otter" sleds, bass pro has 'em...the mid size is only $50 and is heavy duty....just spray some silicone on the bottom and start draggin' ....


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Wolfey said:


> Are u people girls or something?


Dragging ruins the hide if doing a mount, now what Arnold?:wink:


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

I hunt in Louisiana hardwoods / swamp bottoms etc and bought a sled to see if that would be any easier than the cart. After using the sled to pull stands back and forth through the woods I plan to go back to the cart if I had to bring a good buck out.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

(Over the shoulders is both messy & DANGEROUS by today's standards)

Oh yeah, AND he's not even wearing a helmet!! 

I built a sweet 12 VDC electric powered hover craft out of my ice fishing sled. Toss your deer on it, flip the switch, and it'll hoover 12" above the ground as you simple pull it out.


----------



## ruck139 (May 3, 2011)

The best thing I have seen is a Sked stretcher used in emergency services. It is basically a 1/4" thick piece of heavy duty plastic that rolls up. You unroll it, put the deer on it, and tie him up. Then just grab the front and drag. Does not wear out nearly as fast as a kids sled, BUT are expensive.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a deer cart and have an Amazon.com gift card to use. Do you guys think that this would be a good cart? Kill Shot Game Cart I cannot find any reviews for it anywhere but I like that it has a heavy duty 3/4" steel axle and 18-1/2" solid rubber tires with steel rims and spokes.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

I have made several deer carts and they are a much better method for transporting your deer out of the woods. Some carts will tip over, because it has a higher center of 
gravity, so you need to compensate by turning the forks for the wheels slightly inward....so that the top of the wheels lean inward. Look at my deer cart and you can see that the wheels only turn in slightly.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I have used the plastic sleds and there quite nice. Especially if your draggings on dead trees on the ground.
DB


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

mplane72 said:


> Does anyone have a system for getting a deer, including a really big deer, out of the woods AND into the back of the truck solo?


If you use a cart you can set the handle of the cart on the tailgate of the truck. Then lift the back end and slide it into the truck. Yes, I have done this with a 200+ lb. deer....not the easiest to do by yourself, but to me it's easier than trying to drag it up into the back of the truck.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

JPW77 said:


> I'm looking to buy a deer cart and have an Amazon.com gift card to use. Do you guys think that this would be a good cart? Kill Shot Game Cart I cannot find any reviews for it anywhere but I like that it has a heavy duty 3/4" steel axle and 18-1/2" solid rubber tires with steel rims and spokes.
> 
> View attachment 1207968


Looks OK to me, and the price is right. (Providing the tubing is durable enough: In theimage it doesn't appear to be as rugged as carts that only claim to hold 1/2 the weight this one does.) Also, I would like to see handles. (you could easily add extensions) to the "D-loop handle." I find it's easy to pull the cart from behind. (especially on trails / access roads etc.) Having your hands by your side (while you lug the cart behind you) on level easy ground makes it easy, and you don't get "wacked" in the rear (every step) doing so.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Looks OK to me, and the price is right. (Providing the tubing is durable enough: In theimage it doesn't appear to be as rugged as carts that only claim to hold 1/2 the weight this one does.) Also, I would like to see handles. (you could easily add extensions) to the "D-loop handle." I find it's easy to pull the cart from behind. (especially on trails / access roads etc.) Having your hands by your side (while you lug the cart behind you) on level easy ground makes it easy, and you don't get "wacked" in the rear (every step) doing so.


Thank you BrokenLimbs. I'm only hunting in South Alabama so it probably won't ever see much over a 200 lb deer. I definitely don't need 500 lbs capacity, I just like the larger wheels. I've made up my mind that I'm going to order it and see how I like it.


----------



## tp turbo (Nov 22, 2010)

I have often wondered about this also, so thanks to the OP for posting the question and thanks to all of you who posted with first hand experience.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

yellodog said:


> just used a deer cart for the first time the other nite. in the woods, it kept tipping over sideways everytime we hit something. had to go around every little obstacle & it needed to be almost perfectly balanced. imo, it was more trouble than it was worth. once out of the woods, it was better, but still tippy. i'm going to get a sled & try that, but the deer cart didn't seem to be the answer.


My experience as well......go with the sled.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

The carts work ok on level or gentle ground and if there aren't any weeds or tall grass to pull the pins out so your wheels fall off. I don't hunt anywhere like that. The one time I tried to use one, I had to drag out a deer and a deer cart too for a mile in very steep hills. Going downhill stinks on a cart too.


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

I wish someone would make a nice deer cart with removeable wheels that you could use as a sled - best of both worlds.
If it was rugged and dependable I think it would sell well


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Sled were I live now 6 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Myself and friends have owned 4 carts. The best is versacart hands down.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

used both and I like the cart. Mine is homemade that a buddy welded up as a gift. Sleds are better when snow comes


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Both for me, cart when it's brown and sled when it's white out


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use a sled if i shoot one and it manages to run out into the cats/open marsh. The sled floats a little and the drag is a bit easier, otherwise just a rope.


----------



## ghenghis (Dec 22, 2006)

in answer to the question: Does anyone have a system for getting a deer, including a really big deer, out of the woods AND into the back of the truck solo? 

YES.





















roll deer into jet sled

in this case I covered the deer with the jet sled elastic cover so as not to offend passers by.

use Walmart 70 dollar 1000 lb ATV winch mounted on upside down on the underside of a plywood shelf built to fit inside the front of a 
Toyota Tacoma bed.

Use winch to pull jet sled up a home made ramp made from Home Depot plywood, 1x3's, and a set of ATV ramp fittings from AutoZone.

you can just see the winch in the truck, it gets power from a 7 pin tow hitch connector that I plug into my tow hitch. has a wired remote control button to operate the winch.

I've loaded two deer at once (250 lbs), the poor little jet sled was bulging out, but it held together. I might recommend buying the heavy duty version of the jet sled, Kodiak, I think its called.

Everything is sized to fit neatly in the bed of the truck until needed.

it was a one day project, total less than 200 dollars. Saving my aching back so I can hunt more....priceless!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

CaptPete said:


> If you use a cart you can set the handle of the cart on the tailgate of the truck. Then lift the back end and slide it into the truck. Yes, I have done this with a 200+ lb. deer....not the easiest to do by yourself, but to me it's easier than trying to drag it up into the back of the truck.





mplane72 said:


> Does anyone have a system for getting a deer, including a really big deer, out of the woods AND into the back of the truck solo?



I have also used the cart itself to get the deer into the truck bed so it does work. I ended up making a knock off hitch haul that goes into the receiver hitch. Works great and is only two foot or less off the ground so even I can load it up by myself. By the time I put my stand, game cart and all my other garbage, the bed is about full anyway.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

ghenghis said:


> in answer to the question: Does anyone have a system for getting a deer, including a really big deer, out of the woods AND into the back of the truck solo?
> 
> YES.
> 
> ...


Very nice!  Did this winch come with the 7 pin connector?


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

Used dads plastic sled for a good size doe yesterday. All up hill cause I was at bottom of gully. Still sucked for a drag. Need to find a good cart next. Read reviews on cabelas super mag & magnum model cart. Super mag didn't get the best reviews due to hardware not holding up or popping out. Seemed magnum was the choice but only had 2 reviews. Both are on sale now. Seems aluminum is out of the question for the long haul & time durability. Is there truly 1 right out if the box that won't need fabricated or rigged to beef up to use??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I have used plastic sleds, plastic rolls that you lace the deer into, and a cabela's magnum cart with the metal spoked approx. 20" wheels. The cart hands down. The cart is also handy for lugging around ladder stands and such befoe the season and taking them out after the season. I have not used the cart in deep snow, but deer are usually pretty easy to drag once you get 8" or more of snow.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

so the cabelas magnum cart is better over the super magnum?


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Inexperienced when it comes to a game cart. How do they work in muddy situations? I hunt some wet ground in Ohio and can't drive back very often. Family has been considering a cart but didn't know how they work in the mud but I am sure it is still easier than dragging them. I am asking this for my son as he has all the duties of getting the deer out since I hurt my back, lol.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Friend of mine has a product called a pocketdrag. You can see it at http://www.thepocketdrag.com/

Really light weight and great for those who drag deer, fits in back pack easyly. You can hang a 700 lb pig from it.

Ideal for dragging deer behind a four wheeler or hogs. Makes carrying turkeys out of the woods easy. 

Great value for $20.00. Amazing how the simple things work best. 
DB


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Get an Extra Heavy Duty Crime Scene body bag. Never tried it but every death scene I am at I think it would be just the ticket. Plenty of hand or rope holds, very slick surface to reduce drag friction, and keeps legs, antlers, head all contained to they don't catch on saplings and such. I swear I'm gonna try it sometime.


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

The plastic sled works very well but in some cases the cart would be better. They both have their uses.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

actually dragging my buck out on the wet grass wasn't too bad. Still took me 3.5 hours to get it drug out. Dad comes with the sled for my last 200 yds cause he didn't want to leave the truck with his buck on the back. Lucky him a nice young kid was pushin thru and helped him drag his out. Next year i will have a 4 wheeler/ruff n tuff/electric golf cart of some sort, I promise myself that!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I copied my post from another thread for you: Quote Originally Posted by BigXX78 View Post
After years nearly 30 years of dragging, I have used this cart for the past 8 years: http://www.ameristep.com/accessories/7800_cart.html You don't realize how much easier using a cart is until after you've used one. If you get a nice buck, not only is carting easier on your body, but you don't have to get the taxidermist to do surgery to fix your shoulder mount where you've dragged all the hair off the hide. Costs more than some, but worth every penny! You can pack it in, assemble it quickly and cart your deer out even if you're miles back. Would work great for any bigger game if quartered. I actually leave mine assembled, but I collapse (that is telescope in) just the handles so that it fits easily in my SUV right under my stand(s) and other gear for 3-4 days trips. I found mine on a really good sale for a lots less than MSRP.
My cart, referrenced here, is aluminum, and it's stood up to serious abuse and punishment going over rocks, logs, steep terrain etc. for up to 2 miles on some hauls. The axles are angled like Jack Nasty mentioned for wider wheel base. The original 20" wheels had big, plastic spokes. These finally broke after 5 years of abuse. I replaced the wheels which I bought straight from Ameristep with the new models that have stiff, metal bicycle type spokes. They are much better and now come standard on this cart if you buy a new one. They cost 169.99 MSRP, but they do go on sale at retailers occasionally, if you shop around. I promise this cart has paid for itself many times over!


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I was using a kid's sled. But last winter my kids took it to go sledding and I haven't seen it since!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

id just use your safety harness part that goes on the tree and wrap that around the deers neck/horns and do it that way


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would go with the sled. The cart gets pretty difficult to use when not on flat ground.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a old deer drag that is great, got it from father-in-law, it was his. it is about 1/2" thick plastic and rolls up. has a long
rope, and will go over anything. it is wide, so the deer's hide never touches the ground. i would not want wheels, they would have to
be very wide, if you got on soft ground.


----------



## bowhuntnsteve (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone have or seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=RVLHH-O3wxc&NR=1

or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHVpGRphkIA&feature=related


----------

